# Photo Assignment - Color



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

The theme for this photo assignment is *Color.*

I am also going to keep a broad Assignment topic so that we may be able to see a wide array of different types of photos get posted up from HDR to Selective Color or even just a very colorful photo! Good luck to everyone, now lets get to snapping!

Rules:
- Take a cigar related photo that you think relates to the theme of the assignment and post it to this thread. The theme is intentionally interpretive so as to leave the person taking the photo as much room for *freedom* and *creativity* as possible. 
- A member can submit as many pictures as they'd like for this theme, however, if multiple are submitted then they must all be completely different from eachother (no same subject, different angle type stuff ...)
- All submissions must be received by midnight on *Monday, June 6th*. Once the submission deadline has passed a poll will be created so that votes can be cast to determine the best photo for the assignment.

- The winner of the assignment will be the one to assign the theme for the next photo assignment.

The goal here is for everyone to have fun so get out those cameras, cigars/pipes and thinking caps and get snapping!!!


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice theme choice ... lots of room for creativity here!


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Just a thought..not for this contest but for future ones (and I do not mean to jack your thread). Do you think we should make it a cigar/pipe photo contest?


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Updated ... good idea Wilson!

_"Rules:
- Take a *CIGAR OR PIPE* related photo that you think relates to the theme of the assignment and post it to this thread. The theme is intentionally interpretive so as to leave the person taking the photo as much room for *freedom* and *creativity* as possible"_


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

WilsonRoa said:


> Just a thought..not for this contest but for future ones (and I do not mean to jack your thread). Do you think we should make it a cigar/pipe photo contest?


Do you mean specify that only pipe or cigar related pics can be entered in the Photo Assignment or an entirely different thread/contest which would be without a theme other then cigar or pipe?

I had planned on posting a seperate thread that would be open for a much longer period of time in which people submitted pipe or cigar related photos with an eye towards winning a prize. If this was what you were thinking, Wil, then we can start a discussion thread to gauge interest and determine what the winner's prize will be???

I'd also considered testing the waters to see who wanted to put together a calendar utilizing pics that folks on this forum shot.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

I say contest cause at the end everyone votes for their favorite image so that person can start the next assignment. Just figured I'd suggest something not limited to cigars cause some of us smoke pipes as well. So for instance, this assignment would be about colors which may include cigars or pipes..or even both.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

^^^ Good stuff ... it would only make sense that cigars and pipes both would be allowed in this kind of contest.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

swingerofbirches said:


> ^^^ Good stuff ... it would only make sense that cigars and pipes both would be allowed in this kind of contest.


I also agreed ... hence post #4


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Bump ... Rob, how about we extend this out a few more weeks??? 

Come on guys ... lets see some pics of color!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I agree, extension PLEASE!


----------



## Kypt (Mar 17, 2011)

I wish I could take pretty pictures.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Although it's passed, can't believe there are no pictures here!!!


----------



## GoDucks324 (Dec 25, 2010)

Thats a great pic. I guess you win. Haha


----------



## saintjacques (Jun 9, 2011)

i might have to add one to this since theres 1 picture haha.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Sorry guys, been super busy and kinda forgot about this thread! Ok, lets go ahead and extend the submission deadline until *June 24th*. I will try to submit my photo here this week sometime!

LETS GET IT ON!!!


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Im sorry guys, but I have just been so busy I havent been able to do my own photo as well as keep this thread up ... so if anyone wants to take over, be my guest! if not ... well, I guess it looks like Evonida will be out winner for this round!


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

I think this contest would have had more participants if it were in the contest forum.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

It's not a contest in the sense that you win cigars or something for having the best photo so I don't think it would be right to have it in the contest forum.

Erich ... looks like you won this one ...


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Sweet! 

I'll think of another assignment tonight and try to get a thread up!


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Evonnida said:


> Sweet!
> 
> I'll think of another assignment tonight and try to get a thread up!


just to stroke your ego. I'm using your pic as my desktop background


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> just to stroke your ego. I'm using your pic as my desktop background


:faint:

That's awesome!!! Thanks!:nerd:


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

Let's get this thing going.. Whats the next topic?


----------

